# The obscure hits from the 60's thread!



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

This is the thread for obscure songs or "regional" hits from the 60's.

I'm starting it off with a personal fave rave from The Present; _ Many's the Slip Twixt the Cup and the Lip (or Baby the World Really Turns) _ from 1967. This song was written by George Fischoff and Tony Powers who also wrote _Lazy Day_ and _98.6_. It didn't make the top 100 on the Billboard charts for that year, yet appears to have been a regional hit reaching number one on WQAM, the AM station that dominated South Florida rock for years.

It was kind of unique for its time in that it uses a harp, quotes an ancient proverb for the title, and has a unique philosophical bent - "sometimes a loss is as good as a win."

Enjoy this blast from the past.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The Electric Prunes - You never had it better


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I've posted it before, from the group with the best name in music!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2018)

I didn't come across these until 25 years after they were released but a colleague in Chicago brought them to my attention when he found out that I was obsessed with Top 40 AM hits. They apparently were quite popular in the US Midwest but not anywhere else thus qualifying as true regional hits.











Catchy tunes, eh?

There actually is a "Lake Shore Drive" in Chicago and it is truly a spectacular ride although I do have to say that when it comes to rules of the road Americans are not Canadians - take the posted speed limit and then add 20 miles on top of that and you'll have some idea of just how fast they drive - it's kind of like the Windy City version of the Autobahn... Wonderful people in Chicago - kind-hearted and good-natured but dangerously crazy-fast drivers...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

"Nobody But Me" - The Human Beinz

The Human Beinz is an American rock band from Youngstown, Ohio. Originally known as The Human Beingz, the band initially featured John "Dick" Belley (vocals, guitar), Joe "Ting" Markulin (vocals, guitar), Mel Pachuta (vocals, bass) and Gary Coates drums, later replaced by Mike Tatman.

Their one-hit wonder "Nobody but Me" peaked in 1968 at number 8 on the pop charts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

"Lies" - The Knickerbockers

The Knickerbockers were an American rock band, formed in Bergenfield, New Jersey in 1964. They were best remembered for their 1965 Beatles sound-alike hit single "Lies."


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

"Sugar and Spice" - The Cryan' Shames

The Cryan' Shames are an American garage rock band from Hinsdale, Illinois. They originally formed as The Travelers with founding members Tom Doody ("Toad"), Gerry Stone ("Stonehenge"), Dave Purple ("Grape") of The Prowlers, Denny Conroy from Possum River, and Jim Fairs from The Roosters, Jim Pilster ("J.C. Hooke", so named because he was born without a left hand and wore a hook), and Bill Hughes. The band's most successful moment came with their cover of The Searchers song, "Sugar and Spice".


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

Strawberry Alarm Clock is a psychedelic rock band formed in 1967 in Los Angeles best known for their 1967 hit single "Incense and Peppermints". Strawberry Alarm Clock, who have been also categorized as acid rock, psychedelic pop and sunshine pop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

"Ding Dong! the Witch Is Dead" - The Fifth Estate

The Fifth Estate, formerly known as The D-Men, is an American rock band formed in 1963 in Stamford, Connecticut.

They had a national / international hit in 1967 with a sunshine pop version of "Ding-Dong! The Witch Is Dead", which reached No. 11 on the Hot 100. The song was recorded and released around the world in five different languages (Japanese, Italian, French, German and English), and incorporated parts of "La Bouree," from "Terpsichore" by 17th-century composer Michael Praetorius. According to Cashbox, the song is in the Top 100 record releases of 1967 and has been the biggest hit with the highest American chart position of any Harold Arlen or Wizard of Oz song performed by any artist.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Strawberry Alarm Clock is a psychedelic rock band formed in 1967 in Los Angeles best known for their 1967 hit single "Incense and Peppermints". Strawberry Alarm Clock, who have been also categorized as acid rock, psychedelic pop and sunshine pop.


Would you believe that they were my first "official" rock concert, in my high school auditorium, in the middle of red neck USA?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> "Ding Dong! the Witch Is Dead" - The Fifth Estate . . . incorporated parts of "La Bouree," from "Terpsichore" by 17th-century composer Michael Praetorius.


I remember being pleasantly surprised when I first heard David Munrow's recording of Terpsichore and the Bouree popped up, and I recognized it. It's too bad Munrow spoiled it by using a consort of racketts, which would not have happened in the Renaissance.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Still like it and play it on the sax for fun


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Great tribute to Eddie Cochran from Heinz.
*
'Just like Eddie'.*






Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Unit 4 + 2 - Concrete and Clay, British pop hit from 1965 - I just love that tick-ti-tick rhythm.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is a seasonal tune:


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> Here is a seasonal tune:


Excellent *Strange*. Just what I was looking for....The non-Billboard charting song with merit!!!!!!!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Metairie Road said:


> Great tribute to Eddie Cochran from Heinz.
> *
> 'Just like Eddie'.*
> 
> ...


I was gonna post that one.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Most of you will know the Golden Earring as a one or two hit wonder.

Here they are five years before Radar love (and still called the Golden Earrings) with one of dozens of top10 hits in the Netherlands:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Great shout with Golden Earring, Art Rock. This album just squeezed into the 60s but it was s classic and did well to spread the band's name in the UK.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Various - Ye Ye Girls Vol. 2 : 60's European French Garage,Beat,Pop Female Singers Music Compilation

Obscure....depends on what country you're in.


----------



## BHKraft (Dec 25, 2018)

*The Merry-Go-Round - Live (1967)*


----------



## BHKraft (Dec 25, 2018)

*Eternity's Children - Mrs. Bluebird*


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> "Nobody But Me" - The Human Beinz
> 
> The Human Beinz is an American rock band from Youngstown, Ohio. Originally known as The Human Beingz, the band initially featured John "Dick" Belley (vocals, guitar), Joe "Ting" Markulin (vocals, guitar), Mel Pachuta (vocals, bass) and Gary Coates drums, later replaced by Mike Tatman.
> 
> Their one-hit wonder "Nobody but Me" peaked in 1968 at number 8 on the pop charts.


i used to "hang" in Youngstown!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

from the great state of Pittsburgh! pa and KQV.....now a all News station


----------



## Galmy (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello all - I'm a newbie to this thread (and this website). I'm hoping someone can help me identify a song that I dimly remember from the distant past.

By "distant past," I'm referring to around 1968 or 1969, possibly a little earlier or later.
All I remember of the lyrics are these two bits:

Reality is nothing but a fantasy (repeated several times)

and

Reality is basically a state of mind
(something something) at any given time

That's it. I swear I remember hearing the song on the radio. But if it's a real song - if it's not a dream or a hallucination - it must be an extremely obscure song, because I've searched the Internet and can't find anything.

Anybody? Thanks in advance.
Oct


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Galmy said:


> Hello all - I'm a newbie to this thread (and this website). I'm hoping someone can help me identify a song that I dimly remember from the distant past.
> 
> By "distant past," I'm referring to around 1968 or 1969, possibly a little earlier or later.
> All I remember of the lyrics are these two bits:
> ...


It would help if we knew what radio station.....do you remember the call letters? Where do your live?


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Pre-ZZ Top


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my favourite sixties' singles by a Dutch band:

Hunters - Russian spy and I






Jan Akkerman (later Focus) played in this band.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Now...beat this.......:lol:





Ken Griffin - You Can't Be True Dear


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

We The People - You Burn Me Up And Down (1966)


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^

*Jay*,

I had never heard of these groups before. Great post, this was exactly the kind of thing I was looking for when I started the thread. :tiphat:

Here is the really interesting thing for me....Barry Tashian's guitar playing. For a 1966 garage band his tone production is light years ahead of a lot of professionals at the time. There were a lot of players back then who could hit more and different notes, but few were playing that cleanly. Actually quite impressive. I can see why the Remains were chosen to be backup for the Fab Four on their last tour.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Room2201974 said:


> I had never heard of these groups before. Great post, this was exactly the kind of thing I was looking for when I started the thread. :tiphat:


You may find this thread that I created in 2019 to be of interest as almost every group featured here made their first appearance there -

The A to Z Guide to Garage Rock/ Proto-Punk...


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> *Jay*,
> 
> ...


Almost every post amazes me, thanks for starting it.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

"Garage Rock" or not, I still feel today that this is some of the best rock music that was ever created. Listening to it still excites me.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

millionrainbows said:


> "Garage Rock" or not, I still feel today that this is some of the best rock music that was ever created. Listening to it still excites me.


"Garage rock" is not a pejorative term...

"Garage rock (sometimes called '60s punk or garage punk) is a raw and energetic style of rock and roll that flourished in the mid-1960s, most notably in the United States and Canada, and has experienced a series of subsequent revivals.

The style is characterized by basic chord structures played on electric guitars and other instruments, sometimes distorted through a fuzzbox, as well as often unsophisticated and occasionally aggressive lyrics and delivery.

*Its name derives from the perception that groups were often made up of young amateurs who rehearsed in the family garage, although many were professional.*


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## azjoe (Nov 14, 2020)

*unknown song... by Aldo Nova*



Room2201974 said:


> It would help if we knew what radio station.....do you remember the call letters? Where do your live?


It was Aldo Nova "Fantasy" from 1982 #23 on Billboard #3 on mainstream rock chart


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Open Air Shop (1968)






Shepherd & Sally (1968)






Ride My Mountain (1968)


----------



## MisterSolemnis (Dec 22, 2020)

Four Jacks and a Jill, "Master Jack"


----------



## MisterSolemnis (Dec 22, 2020)

Also, The Goodees, "Condition Red" ...


----------



## MisterSolemnis (Dec 22, 2020)

And, Balloon Farm, "A Question of Temperature" ...


----------



## MisterSolemnis (Dec 22, 2020)

Let's not forget this remake by Smith, "Baby It's You" ...






Y'all are in my wheelhouse now, I can do this all night long .....


----------

